# [PRIV] tutto da capo

## koma

Ragazzi volevo informare tutti che la mia gentoo è stata rasa al suolo ...

(ricordate il problema del bootloader?) Bene per un errore di programmazione ho formattato la partizione madre

inutile dire che i dati erano irrecuperabili e vabhò.

Tutto da capo...

ma sta volta stage 1

hd primario

nessuna partizione win

organizzazione completa dei dati.

----------

## cerri

Un errore di ... programmazione????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Errore di programmazione????? Ma che eri in root?????

----------

## koma

ho sbagliato una formattazione di partizione invece di un 6 ho scritto un 8 e addio... Comunque sono all-emerge system   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho sbagliato una formattazione di partizione invece di un 6 ho scritto un 8 e addio... Comunque sono all-emerge system  

 

Allora non e' un problema di programmazione ma di pebkac.

Per maggiori informazioni leggere qui.

PS: evidentemente sto scherzando anche io ho fatto molte boiate

e sono nel club dei pebkac  :Wink:  .

----------

## bibi[M]

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho sbagliato una formattazione di partizione invece di un 6 ho scritto un 8 e addio... 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Che sfiga aho'...

A me una volta si cancello' per sbaglio una partizione con 7GB di roba... tra cui più di un GB di roba scaricata col 56k :/// L'alpha-demo di doom3 (ma non la portano su linux?   :Laughing:  ) e tutti i trailer dolby e thx, ironia della sorte i trailer thx ora sono anche spariti da internet... :/

Avevo usato il programma di partizionamento di winxp... avevo agito su un'altra partizione però -_-' Tra l'altro in windows longhorn non si chiameranno più "partizioni" ma "SuperCartelle(r)" (scherzo  :Twisted Evil: ).

...E tutti quei GB andarono persi come cause contro la microsoft... E' tempo di disinstallare...   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

siamo all'emersione di fxree ... tra poco il primo boot speriamo vada tutto bene   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Nimish

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ragazzi volevo informare tutti che la mia gentoo è stata rasa al suolo ...
> 
> (ricordate il problema del bootloader?) Bene per un errore di programmazione ho formattato la partizione madre
> 
> inutile dire che i dati erano irrecuperabili e vabhò.
> ...

 

il solito incompetente...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(sono deimos....si sa che scherzo...)   :Cool: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> Bene per un errore di programmazione ho formattato la partizione madre

 

Certo che sei recidivo, non è che impari dai tuoi errori...   :Twisted Evil:  Dopo l'etc-update frettoloso anche la formattazione distratta...  :Laughing: 

E pensare che io quando formatto rileggo almeno tre volte ciò che faccio per vedere di non fare ca****te.

----------

## GabrieleB

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ragazzi volevo informare tutti che la mia gentoo è stata rasa al suolo ...
> 
> 

 

Ma porca Larry-the-cow ...

----------

## koma

Ho un problemino(one).

All'avvio del bootloader

mi da:

```
Error 15
```

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> All'avvio del bootloader
> 
> mi da:
> ...

 

Magari se ci dicessi anche che bootloader usi...

Presumo si tratti di grub, in questo caso error 15 di solito non dice anche "File not found" che è abbastanza autoesplicativo? Controlla la configurazione del tuo bootloader, di aver indicato il nome corretto della tua immagine del kernel; con grub puoi premere "e" sulla voce che dovresti scegliere al boot e successivamente modificare la configurazione come preferisci, servendoti anche del comodo completamento con il tasto tab (man grub o google ---> grub per maggiori info...)

Hai installato grub nell'mbr?

----------

## koma

ho risolto shev =) è bastato... usare lilo  :Very Happy:  è proprio vero i vecchi mezzi sono i migliori

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> è proprio vero i vecchi mezzi sono i migliori

 

...soprattutto se i nuovi non si sanno usare aggiungeri io...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho risolto shev =) è bastato... usare lilo  è proprio vero i vecchi mezzi sono i migliori

 

Ehi, questo non é risolvere, é aggirare ! Che sarebbe pure da hacker, ma devi imparare ancora l'eleganza (usare lilo non mi pare una soluzione elegante   :Very Happy:  ). Magari diciamo che é una soluzione da hack..che cazzo !   :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehi, questo non é risolvere, é aggirare ! Che sarebbe pure da hacker, ma devi imparare ancora l'eleganza (usare lilo non mi pare una soluzione elegante   ). Magari diciamo che é una soluzione da hack..che cazzo !  
> 
> 

 

Permettimi di dissentire, imho hai scritto una frase da eretico, meriteresti il rogo (per restare in metafora  :Razz:  )!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non sto nemmeno a dirti il perchè, dovresti saperlo da solo... a questo punto tutti gli utenti windows sono hacker... tzè...

/me che rabbrividisce ripensando all'affermazione di codadilupo

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   ho risolto shev =) è bastato... usare lilo  è proprio vero i vecchi mezzi sono i migliori 
> 
> Ehi, questo non é risolvere, é aggirare ! Che sarebbe pure da hacker, ma devi imparare ancora l'eleganza (usare lilo non mi pare una soluzione elegante   ). Magari diciamo che é una soluzione da hack..che cazzo !  
> 
> Coda

 1° + niubbo di me c'è solo il portinaio (la cosa + tecnologica che ha è lo spazzolino da denti che vibra)

2° Lilo a me è sempre piaciuto, volevo provare grub ma secondo me lilo rimane il migliore. Spece perchè grub si complica la vita da solo.  :Laughing: 

----------

## paolo

Ma quindi è vero che le droghe bruciano tanti neuroni?   :Laughing: 

Paolo

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Permettimi di dissentire, imho hai scritto una frase da eretico, meriteresti il rogo (per restare in metafora  )! 
> 
> Non sto nemmeno a dirti il perchè, dovresti saperlo da solo... a questo punto tutti gli utenti windows sono hacker... tzè...
> ...

 

Ehi, io ho scritto che atteggiamento da hacker é aggirare con eleganza: senza  eleganza, concordo: é da winzozziani  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*    *koma wrote:*   ho risolto shev =) è bastato... usare lilo  è proprio vero i vecchi mezzi sono i migliori 
> 
> Ehi, questo non é risolvere, é aggirare ! Che sarebbe pure da hacker, ma devi imparare ancora l'eleganza (usare lilo non mi pare una soluzione elegante   ). Magari diciamo che é una soluzione da hack..che cazzo !  
> 
> Coda 1° + niubbo di me c'è solo il portinaio (la cosa + tecnologica che ha è lo spazzolino da denti che vibra)
> ...

 

Che trovo molto pratico di grub e' la sua console: va male qualcosa premi 'c'

e poi si smanetta.

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1° + niubbo di me c'è solo il portinaio (la cosa + tecnologica che ha è lo spazzolino da denti che vibra)
> 
> 2° Lilo a me è sempre piaciuto, volevo provare grub ma secondo me lilo rimane il migliore. Spece perchè grub si complica la vita da solo. 

 

Eh, eh eddai, koma: scommetti che son piu' niubbo di te ? (dai, facciam la gara: chi arriva primo, arriva... secondo ! - e se no che niubbo é ?   :Cool:  )

Fidati: anch'io pensavo che lilo fosse piu' semplice: poi ho installato grub per la prima volta con gentoo: una mezza cazzata (stando molto bassi di profilo: ho giusto seguito e adattato al mio hd la configurazione scritta sulle note d'installazione). Giuro! Non pensavo che fosse cosiì semplice:  poi, l'editor dei comandi al prompt é di un'utilità pazzesca: tre o quattro volte mi ha salvato dal brasare tutto (sono un niubbo di quelli che non si fa manco un dischetto di avvio   :Shocked:   ... più di così!)  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehi, io ho scritto che atteggiamento da hacker é aggirare con eleganza: senza  eleganza, concordo: é da winzozziani 
> 
> 

 

Inutile che ti arrampichi sugli specchi, ormai hai fatto il danno!  :Laughing: 

Inoltre non sono d'accordo nemmeno con questa tua nuova definizione: imho sarebbe più corretto dire risolvere con eleganza. E tra risolvere e aggirare ce n'è di differenza...  :Wink: 

/me polemico (e ovviamente ironicamente divertito, lo sai che sto solo scherzando... ma nemmeno troppo  :Wink:  )

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Inutile che ti arrampichi sugli specchi, ormai hai fatto il danno! 
> 
> Inoltre non sono d'accordo nemmeno con questa tua nuova definizione: imho sarebbe più corretto dire risolvere con eleganza. E tra risolvere e aggirare ce n'è di differenza... 

 

Dunque, risolvere, dal latino solvo,is,solutum, solvere: sciogliere, portare a compimento.

Aggirare con eleganza: locuzione verbale che sottintende il processo creativo atto al raggiungimento di uno scopo con mezzi non ortodossi, ma, si specifica: eleganti.

quindi (che, come 'allora', é conclusivo): se mi trovo di fronte ad un problema che non posso solvere*, é soluzione elegante puntare al raggiungimento dello scopo con espedienti creativi e originali

 :Arrow:   P.Q.M.

- craccare office non é creativo (oltre che politicamente controproducente), quindi non é da hacker

- scrivere da zero due righe di codice pulito, anziché cercare di migliorare centinaia di righe di codice malscritto, é da hacker

*ad esempio, perché non ho accesso a determinata, ma fondamentali informazioni

 *Quote:*   

> /me polemico (e ovviamente ironicamente divertito, lo sai che sto solo scherzando... ma nemmeno troppo  )

 

Coda, che lo sa (e che ti ricorda che resta, pur sempre, uno studente iscritto a filosofia, e nei sofismi ci sguazza  :Cool:  )

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coda, che lo sa (e che ti ricorda che resta, pur sempre, uno studente iscritto a filosofia, e nei sofismi ci sguazza  )

 

Sarà, ma io continuo a sentire le mani che annaspano disperatamente sul vetro...  :Laughing: 

/me che avrebbe ancora da ridire sulla dubbia spiegazione (soprattutto la parte latina, latino che ben conosco...) ma decide che è meglio porre termine al breve ot per la propria salute e quella degli iscritti al forum, Coda in primis  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che avrebbe ancora da ridire sulla dubbia spiegazione (soprattutto la parte latina, latino che ben conosco...) ma decide che è meglio porre termine al breve ot per la propria salute e quella degli iscritti al forum, Coda in primis 

 

Orpo! Hai ragione, ho dimenticato un pezzo: solvo, is, solvi, solutum, ere... ehi, avevo 8 in latino... ma sei anni fa  :Wink:  !

Coda (siamo alle minaccie, eh ? verrai a bussare alla mia porta !  :Wink: )

----------

## koma

uffa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mo ricompilando il kernel mi da kernel panic (unable to found init)

usando l'altro che fino a mo andava non trova netmount.

Mah

----------

## DuDe

Sicuro di aver compilato il supporto per il file system root nel kernel? di solito un kernel panic e' dipeso da quello, oppure da un errato settagio del tipo di processore ma dubito che il niubbo piu' niubbo faccia cio' ( oddio ho visto cose peggiori ma lasciamo stare l'OT) 

Ricontrolla la configurazione del kernel, e riprova

Altra domanda, che roba e' netmount? intendi montare il filesystem di root via NFS?

----------

## koma

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Sicuro di aver compilato il supporto per il file system root nel kernel? di solito un kernel panic e' dipeso da quello, oppure da un errato settagio del tipo di processore ma dubito che il niubbo piu' niubbo faccia cio' ( oddio ho visto cose peggiori ma lasciamo stare l'OT) 
> 
> 

 

controllo il files system root ma nn mi pare di averlo tralasciato

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricontrolla la configurazione del kernel, e riprova
> 
> 

 

ok

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra domanda, che roba e' netmount? intendi montare il filesystem di root via NFS?

 

è come se non tirasse su eth0 ma nn capisco il problema mi sembra tutto ok

----------

## DuDe

hai una 3com3c905 ed hai abilitati l'acpi? se si, disabilita acpi, e' quello che fa' casino, successe pure a me

----------

## koma

no, Ho risolto 3/4 dei problemi usando il kernel gentoo stable r6 invece dell'r7 (che a mio avviso e di molti altri utenti fa schifo).

Ora sclero con Esetroot che mi da errore dicendo che "unable ùto load image" mo provo ricompilando imlib

"Sigh"

----------

## JacoMozzi

E ricorda anche le use png e jpeg sennò nn basta ricompilare imlib2...parlo per esperienza (ore e ore di scleri   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## koma

avevo immaginato e l'ho subito fatto.. cazo con lo stage 1 sto pc è un fulmine!

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> il kernel gentoo stable r6 invece dell'r7 (che a mio avviso e di molti altri utenti fa schifo).

 

Sai anche argomentarci questa tua affermazione? Dai changelog l'r7 cambia rispetto all'r6 per una semplicissima patch che da il supporto al gcc 3.3 anche a questo kernel, tutto qui. Come può essere diventato instabile e "schifoso" per così poco?

p.s.: io lo uso con soddisfazione e senza problemi, ed ho ancora il gcc 3.2... forse da problemi con il gcc 3.3? Ma allora la patch a che servirebbe... ?

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   il kernel gentoo stable r6 invece dell'r7 (che a mio avviso e di molti altri utenti fa schifo). 
> 
> Sai anche argomentarci questa tua affermazione? Dai changelog l'r7 cambia rispetto all'r6 per una semplicissima patch che da il supporto al gcc 3.3 anche a questo kernel, tutto qui. Come può essere diventato instabile e "schifoso" per così poco?
> 
> p.s.: io lo uso con soddisfazione e senza problemi, ed ho ancora il gcc 3.2... forse da problemi con il gcc 3.3? Ma allora la patch a che servirebbe... ?

 

non so le modifiche ma  molti moduli e la sua stessa compilazione vanno in errore. Non so argomentare d + so solo che ho provatoa compilarlo per ore con le stesse opzioni di quello vecchio.. ma mi dava sempre rrori (e sempre differenti)

----------

## koma

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   il kernel gentoo stable r6 invece dell'r7 (che a mio avviso e di molti altri utenti fa schifo). 
> 
> Sai anche argomentarci questa tua affermazione? Dai changelog l'r7 cambia rispetto all'r6 per una semplicissima patch che da il supporto al gcc 3.3 anche a questo kernel, tutto qui. Come può essere diventato instabile e "schifoso" per così poco?
> 
> p.s.: io lo uso con soddisfazione e senza problemi, ed ho ancora il gcc 3.2... forse da problemi con il gcc 3.3? Ma allora la patch a che servirebbe... ?

 

non so le modifiche ma  molti moduli e la sua stessa compilazione vanno in errore. Non so argomentare d + so solo che ho provatoa compilarlo per ore con le stesse opzioni di quello vecchio.. ma mi dava sempre rrori (e sempre differenti)

----------

## teknux

se può esserti utile di conforto, HO APPENA RASO AL SUOLO IL MIO HD con 

```

rm -r sysfault / # genlop -t mozilla

```

tra un copia e incolla ero convinto di cancellare un'altra cosa, cioè una dir non rimossa di MozillaFirebird et voilà...

vado a piangere, a dopo...

saluti,

tek

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> se può esserti utile di conforto, HO APPENA RASO AL SUOLO IL MIO HD

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  E' Koma che è contagioso!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

mi spiace teknux... 

mi sento come un'influenza e qui stiamo tutti a stretto contatto fai attenzione shev   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

È meglio definire un buon alias per rm e fare alla winzoz...

Però nn é molto professionale   :Laughing: 

Jaco

----------

## cerri

PESANTE!

----------

## IgaRyu

Ma mi spiegate che avete contro il povero lilo ?????? ;(

Un Joe affezzionatissimo al suo bon liluccio 

Joe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Ma mi spiegate che avete contro il povero lilo ?????? ;(
> 
> Un Joe affezzionatissimo al suo bon liluccio 
> 
> Joe

 

Io non ho niente contro lilo solo che trovo molto piu' potente grub

(vedi console).

----------

